# Cubers in Hudson Valley New York?



## mattr555 (Mar 14, 2016)

Are there any cubes near the Hudson Valley that would like to help hold a competition in Lagrangeville(near Poughkeepsie) in late May or early June?


----------



## Ryan Arnold (Aug 22, 2016)

i live like 20 minutes away from poughkeepsie, and i would love to go to a official or unofficial comp for speed cubing


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 22, 2016)

I live in the Hudson Valley/Catskills area! However, I'm on the other side of poughkeepsie, so about 40 min away from lagrangeville. But I'd be willing to help, it just depends on whether the comp would conflict with finals week.


----------

